# looking to make some new friends in Dubai



## Heatherw

Hello, Im Heather

I have been in Dubai for 1 year but i have decided that i am not making the most of it, so my new years resolution is to make some new friends and get out and about more.
I live in Bur dubai and i like to go out for a drink, brunch, ski dubai, the beach etc
Im here with my boyfriend but he works nearly all the time 
Im 27 yrs old, from England and a nursery school teacher

Give me a shout if you are interested, i look forward to hearing from you

Heather


----------



## Geordie Armani

there is a coffee morning at Burjuman Centre on alternating Mondays I think, PM if you are interested and I will find out the information. Breakfast and coffee etc, 15 Dhs a head.


----------



## chinoy_blue

*HI*

Hi, My name is Kamran....I moved from London too. Im looking for friends. Can we be friends? We could go around Dubai for long drives, movies, dinner, coffee and walkin new the beahc if you dont feel cold.

Hope we could be great friends forever.

Thanking you,

Kamran


----------



## chinoy_blue

hi, i forgot to mention to please reply at my email address: chinoy_blue at yhoo dot com


----------



## Geordie Armani

this isn't a dating agency!


----------



## Stravinsky

*Important*

OK guys and gals 

A forum is a good place to make new friends for sure, but this is really an information area for ex pats and people moving there.

It is nice for people to make contact on here, but the posts in the threads should really be kept to discussion about ex pat information, and support.

If you want to make contact with others on here to chat and meet then please keep it to pm's or email. Please dont do it within the forum

I will have to delete future such posts, as it will just confuse the threads and make it more difficult for people to glean information

Thanks for your cooperation

Stravinsky


----------



## Geordie Armani

well said Mr Mod. There are plenty of places where you can get yourself out and about and meet people.


----------



## adamsnoopy

*HI*

Hi Heather,
I am comomg to Dubai for some research and if you have time like to go for drink 
How is 28th looks like for you
Cheers
Adam 
From Canada

I have been in Dubai for 1 year but i have decided that i am not making the most of it, so my new years resolution is to make some new friends and get out and about more.
I live in Bur dubai and i like to go out for a drink, brunch, ski dubai, the beach etc
Im here with my boyfriend but he works nearly all the time 
Im 27 yrs old, from England and a nursery school teacher

Give me a shout if you are interested, i look forward to hearing from you

Heather[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elphaba

Now this is what I don't understand. People say they want to make new friends, a forum night out is arranged (certainly a safer way for women to meet new folk), but you don't make the effort to turn up and meet some nice people.




-


----------



## nomy

*hi heather*



Heatherw said:


> Hello, Im Heather
> hi heather
> my name is nomy from holland my boyfriend is also working most of the time..and i have to say sometimes i realy miss holland my fam. and friends!! many times iam going to my country and then back to dubai.
> Did you already find some new friends?
> well if you want to meet sometime just let me know! by the way im 29 years old and a teacher with childeren from 4 and 5 years old.well we have something in comment
> take care school teacher hope to hear from you!


----------



## alli

haha. Poor heather. She posted a friendly message and next thing you know, she's being offered walks on the beach from creepy guys! Hope you weren't too inundated! PM me if you want to have a chat 
Cheers, Alli


----------



## BLM

Hilarious! The girl clearly said she had a boyfriend guys, sheesh!

Heather - we meet up about once a month for drinks as a group (creepy guys NOT invited!). Nomy and Adam please also look out for the postings. It's a really great way to meet people like yourself and get good advice on making the most of your time in Dubai.


----------



## kariem1510

hi heather, hi everybody,
I'm also looking for friends in Dubai, I have moved here 7 month ago.
but still i don't have a group of friends i could have fun with.
i guess we all have one thing in common.


----------



## Elise_Marie

Hi Heather (and all)!

I'm in the same boat as most, or all, of you. I live within walking distance of Burjuman and have been here since Jan. I have a very amazing boyfriend but am feeling like I need some girl time. 
Brunch, coffee, drinks, exploring the city... All sound wonderful.
I don't have a job-job-sort-of-speak with obligations so I'm pretty much always available if I'm not at the gym.


----------



## Andrew_England

Hi Heather,

Hope your doing well, I have just relocated from the UK to Dubai. Im looking to meet new people whilst im here, let me know if you want to meet for a coffee or a drink sometime.

Andrew


----------



## niygyboy

Hey Heather

Hi, I have been in Dubai for 3 days now. Its been great seeing the place with my cousin and his friends. Somehow i still feel it would be nice to meet new people. Am here just to make friends so if you would like to have a conversation please do write to me. Thanks again. Hope you get settled well here. Have a good day.
Regards
Nigel


----------



## Mac

Hi Forum, 

I'm moving from the UK by myself at the end of the month. Can't wait! I'll be looking to meet easygoing people that I can just have a drink & a bit of a laugh with. 

Everyone at home keeps asking how I'm going to cope without my mates around as we've all knocked around in our group of friends since our school days. I'll admit it's a bit daunting but sure I'll meet people out in dubai who enjoy good humour & a bit of banter! 

Any suggestions on where to go apreciated!

I enjoy Scuba diving too but need a "buddy" to dive with (safety first!!). Again, anyone up for this?


----------



## tangtang

*i am looking for friends*




chinoy_blue said:


> Hi, My name is Kamran....I moved from London too. Im looking for friends. Can we be friends? We could go around Dubai for long drives, movies, dinner, coffee and walkin new the beahc if you dont feel cold.
> 
> Hope we could be great friends forever.
> 
> Thanking you,
> 
> Kamran


i am looking for friends


----------



## tangtang

i am in dubai one years . i am looking for friends


----------



## missyh

hey,

i move to dubai this weekend and would love to make loads of friends. what places are great for meeting people??

thanks

hannah


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner

Hi Heather,

Like a lot of people on this forum, I am also looking to make new friends. I'm 28, been here 9 months and also came here with my boyfriend. I crave female company and people hang out and have fun with. Sorry for the creepy messages you received on here, I'm sure they are the exception!
I've also decided to start working harder at getting out there, experiencing Dubai properly and meeting people so yes I'm interested.


----------



## macca_24

My kind of girl but there is a bit of an age difference although I have lots of young friends as i was working in hospitality b4 coming here which was only a couple of weeks ago and I miss drinks with the girls, although I think I'm still recovering from the last one. The distance is a problem too as I live at Mirdiff and have only been on one trip out on my own so far, to Festival city.


----------



## mazdaRX8

HEY
Don't forget me, I LOVE long walks on the beach too, candle lit dinners, cuddling in front of the fireplace, etc etc.

hit me up, don't mind the chainsaw and the trashbags of salt I'll have in the trunk of my car


----------



## katiepotato

mazdaRX8 said:


> HEY
> Don't forget me, I LOVE long walks on the beach too, candle lit dinners, cuddling in front of the fireplace, etc etc.
> 
> hit me up, don't mind the chainsaw and the trashbags of salt I'll have in the trunk of my car


LOL Mazda RX8


----------



## michcoco

hello my name is Elisee am 31 & am want to meet new friends, I miss drinks & nights out with a good bunch of friends.

Please contact me if u are planning a night out.


----------



## Najla

*Hi*

Hi Heather 

My name is Najla. I’m 31 Years Old Female and have been living here for about 3 years but still couldn’t make any friendship … maybe I just don’t know how
Anyway I’d love to be ur friend if u r interested… so if yes then give me a hint 

Take care


----------



## macca_24

*Sounds like we should all meet*



michcoco said:


> hello my name is Elisee am 31 & am want to meet new friends, I miss drinks & nights out with a good bunch of friends.
> 
> Please contact me if u are planning a night out.


It sounds like all us girls should meet up for a night out of dtinks and getting to know each other. I'm in for the contact and plannig. 
My name is Jan, and I don't know how to go about it privately or publicly is fine as long as its all sincere girls looking for friends and social contact with each other and we don't attract any nutters, any suggestions on how we can arrange for an evening out


----------



## macca_24

*Such as!*



Geordie Armani said:


> well said Mr Mod. There are plenty of places where you can get yourself out and about and meet people.


Supply us with the information then, if thats not the hardest thing to have to deal with while living here in a totally foriegn environment, trying to make new acquaintences, finding work, a few friends to share some social interaction would be very helpful, thanks for the coffee meeting info any other suggestions when transport also is an issue. My laptop is my best friend here, emails, info, I'd like to contact people by email without broadcasting my email address


----------



## Najla

macca_24 said:


> It sounds like all us girls should meet up for a night out of dtinks and getting to know each other. I'm in for the contact and plannig.
> My name is Jan, and I don't know how to go about it privately or publicly is fine as long as its all sincere girls looking for friends and social contact with each other and we don't attract any nutters, any suggestions on how we can arrange for an evening out


Hay Macca,

i'm in  we need to arrange it ... i added my MSN details to the Profile; so ladies just add me and lets fix a time and place to meet up


----------



## Pasanada

Najla said:


> Hay Macca,
> 
> i'm in  we need to arrange it ... i added my MSN details to the Profile; so ladies just add me and lets fix a time and place to meet up


Ahem.....the lads like to make friends too


----------



## macca_24

*The lads?*



Pasanada said:


> Ahem.....the lads like to make friends too


Sorry I think i got your reply mixed up with the one before it. You want to go out with the lads? Not the girls. My husband wouldn't be too pleased with me going out with any "lads".


----------



## Pasanada

I think we've both got confused here! 

Macca, just got your email, I wasn't sure who you were, my apologies!

I'm not in Dubai now so a ladies night out would be a little too far for me right now, sorry! Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Maz25

macca_24 said:


> Sorry I think i got your reply mixed up with the one before it. You want to go out with the lads? Not the girls. My husband wouldn't be too pleased with me going out with any "lads".


The lads are great as well! I work with loads of guys and my best mate is a guy!!!! Guys can be taught how to gossip!!!

Count me in for a girls night out though!


----------



## Pasanada

I've been known to attend the odd stag do.....as a guest and not the entertainment, I hasten to add!! Lol

I spent many years with the military and currently based at army barracks so very much used to the all male environment!


----------



## macca_24

Everything sorted, looking forward to meeting up when your back in town


----------



## kangooo

*Drop a message..*

Hey missyh and all the others,

same here, I (male, 30yrs, Scandinavian) just moved here because of my new job, thats why Im also new in Dubai and looking for some to go out with, cinema, cafées, jetski, everything. 
Please drop me an email to brauhut -at- gmail dot com and lets figure out something.

Hope to hear from you


----------



## Chickiwi

Hi Heather

Ive recently moved to Dubai from New Zealand, I am also looking to meet some new people. I am 25, I live in Dubai Marina.
Would love to get together for drink etc.



Heatherw said:


> Hello, Im Heather
> 
> I have been in Dubai for 1 year but i have decided that i am not making the most of it, so my new years resolution is to make some new friends and get out and about more.
> I live in Bur dubai and i like to go out for a drink, brunch, ski dubai, the beach etc
> Im here with my boyfriend but he works nearly all the time
> Im 27 yrs old, from England and a nursery school teacher
> 
> Give me a shout if you are interested, i look forward to hearing from you
> 
> Heather


----------



## alli

i think heather bailed a long time ago


----------



## crazymazy1980

alli said:


> i think heather bailed a long time ago


I didn't realise how close to your avatar you actually look


----------



## alli

i hope you aren't implying that i'm bald, crazy!


----------



## sandrareynolds

Heatherw said:


> Hello, Im Heather
> 
> I have been in Dubai for 1 year but i have decided that i am not making the most of it, so my new years resolution is to make some new friends and get out and about more.
> I live in Bur dubai and i like to go out for a drink, brunch, ski dubai, the beach etc
> Im here with my boyfriend but he works nearly all the time
> Im 27 yrs old, from England and a nursery school teacher
> 
> Give me a shout if you are interested, i look forward to hearing from you
> 
> Heather


Hello Heather,

I have been living in Dubai for only a month and i am looking for some people to hang out with also!! I work in Karama, so i am always up to do something after work!!

Let me know


----------



## alli

Does nobody read the entire thread???

Jeez??!!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Heatherw said:


> Hello, Im Heather
> 
> I have been in Dubai for 1 year but i have decided that i am not making the most of it, so my new years resolution is to make some new friends and get out and about more.
> I live in Bur dubai and i like to go out for a drink, brunch, ski dubai, the beach etc
> Im here with my boyfriend but he works nearly all the time
> Im 27 yrs old, from England and a nursery school teacher
> 
> Give me a shout if you are interested, i look forward to hearing from you
> 
> Heather


Hi Heather,

I have a friend called Alli who is looking for new friends. Do you think you could be her bestest, bestest buddy...?


----------



## katiepotato

I think that Alli would rather be friends with Andrew England - in fact, I'm sure that goes for most of the girls on the forum


----------



## stevieboy1980

Heather, I work a lot too and my wife is here, she is looking to make new friends, she loves a drink, ski dubai! brunch etc, im sure she would love to get to know you etc, for sure, she is also 27!!!
email her...
[email protected]


----------



## stevieboy1980

ok well if heather has gone, then anyone else!


----------



## alli

*slits wrists*


----------



## Pasanada

katiepotato said:


> I think that Alli would rather be friends with Andrew England - in fact, I'm sure that goes for most of the girls on the forum


I'm very particular.....

HTH


----------



## Pasanada

alli said:


> *slits wrists*


Alli, please don't do that, it makes such a blooming mess!


----------



## hilmarv

Heatherw said:


> Hello, Im Heather
> 
> I have been in Dubai for 1 year but i have decided that i am not making the most of it, so my new years resolution is to make some new friends and get out and about more.
> I live in Bur dubai and i like to go out for a drink, brunch, ski dubai, the beach etc
> Im here with my boyfriend but he works nearly all the time
> Im 27 yrs old, from England and a nursery school teacher
> 
> Give me a shout if you are interested, i look forward to hearing from you
> 
> Heather


I have been in Dubai for 3 weeks now and haven't made a lot of friends, my name is Hilmar,27,male and from South-Africa. If you want to go for a drink or something send me a PM.

Cheers


----------



## alli

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba

stevieboy1980 said:


> Heather, I work a lot too and my wife is here, she is looking to make new friends, she loves a drink, ski dubai! brunch etc, im sure she would love to get to know you etc, for sure, she is also 27!!!
> email her...
> [email protected]



Are you/your wife enjoying all the spam emails? 

It really isn't wise to post any personal contact information on the main board. This is why we have a Private Message facility. There are programmes that trawl message boards for email address. Of course, some people may want numerous offers of fakes rolexes and viagra. 

-


----------



## stevieboy1980

if she has no friends, she will be bored, so going through 100 spam emails each day will do her good haha


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai

Heatherw said:


> Hello, Im Heather
> 
> I have been in Dubai for 1 year but i have decided that i am not making the most of it, so my new years resolution is to make some new friends and get out and about more.
> I live in Bur dubai and i like to go out for a drink, brunch, ski dubai, the beach etc
> Im here with my boyfriend but he works nearly all the time
> Im 27 yrs old, from England and a nursery school teacher
> 
> Give me a shout if you are interested, i look forward to hearing from you
> 
> Heather


Hi Heather, 

I am Nicola, I have been here nearly 3 weeks and I am sick of the sight of my hotel room. I am keen to go out and see something of Dubai nightlife, so far have been to Irish Village with a group of people from here and a few places by myself. 

I am in Deira at the moment, married buut husband is in UK, PM me and maybe we can grab some food or at least a beer of 2!

N xx


----------



## alli

i cant deal with this thread anymore

can mods delete it?


----------



## dizzyizzy

did all this people actually made it to the irish village?


----------



## Elphaba

dizzyizzy said:


> did all this people actually made it to the irish village?



Heaven knows. I lost count! Seemed to be quite a few people there though by the time I escaped, sorry, left. 



As this thread is causing ongoing confusion, do people want it locked? (I am trying to be democratic today.  )


-


----------



## alli

YES PLEASE!


Seriously it's doing my head in


----------



## Andy Capp

Let it stay, I find it amazing the crass stupidity of some people here... When was it initially posted 2005 or something? (Yes I know it was Jan 2008 before all the smart arses say something....)


----------



## alli

I don't think the internet was even invented when this thread was made


----------



## crazymazy1980

Heatherw said:


> Hello, Im Heather
> 
> I have been in Dubai for 1 year but i have decided that i am not making the most of it, so my new years resolution is to make some new friends and get out and about more.
> I live in Bur dubai and i like to go out for a drink, brunch, ski dubai, the beach etc
> Im here with my boyfriend but he works nearly all the time
> Im 27 yrs old, from England and a nursery school teacher
> 
> Give me a shout if you are interested, i look forward to hearing from you
> 
> Heather





crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi Heather,
> 
> I have a friend called Alli who is looking for new friends. Do you think you could be her bestest, bestest buddy...?


Heather,

I am most disappointed you have not responded still!! I fear Alli is on the brink and only you can save her with your warmth and friendship.

Please get in contact with her soon


----------



## alli

thread needs to foad


----------



## Andy Capp

alli said:


> thread needs to foad


Is that a cross between a frog and a toad? And why've you gone all amphibian on me....


----------



## kariem1510

Hello Everybody:
I haven't been logging on much lately, Hope everybody is doing gr8.
do fill me in if u have any new weekend plans.

Have a good day
Kariem


----------



## joannem

Hi All,

I have also been out here for 7 months now really enjoying it but want to meet people outside of work. If anyone fancies meeting up for drink/coffee them please email me.

Thanks Jo


----------



## PaulUK

joannem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have also been out here for 7 months now really enjoying it but want to meet people outside of work. If anyone fancies meeting up for drink/coffee them please email me.
> 
> Thanks Jo


Hi Jo, 
I'm also new here and love to meet up for drink or coffee. I've added you as friend, so if you interested let me know your email?


----------



## Andy Capp

You get some bright sparks on this forum don't you


----------



## crazymazy1980

Jeev said:


> Hi Heather,
> 
> How have you been? How did your friend finding thing went on? i know it's been a year now since you posted it but just thought of saying hi and if you are around maybe we could have a chat.
> 
> Take care
> Jeev


WAHEYYYYYY The Heather Thread is back - Alli will be so pleased!!!! 

Elphaba, 

Can we not close this one - surely it's been done to death


----------



## stevieboy1980

it would be done if you didnt stop writing on it!


----------



## Elphaba

I will close this one - mainly as I am fed up with creepy sounding blokes trying to meet up with women. I am watching those that do this and will ban them if they persist.

-


----------

